

Social Should Not Be Centralized - jermar
http://jerry.cm/social-should-not-be-centralized

======
alttab
I think we are missing a larger question: how can we use existing web
protocols and technologies to allow link able and discoverable social
interactions?

Wordpress does a pretty good job of this. Open source web apps is probably the
next revolution for social. Diaspora had the right idea but execution was
slow, insecure, and Facebook derivative.

~~~
jermar
I agree. For this to be widely adopted the discoverable piece is most
important. Open source web apps are a great start, especially products like
Wordpress because they are accessible to anyone.

